# Florida Members, Foster or Adopt young females



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The dogs are in the Miami, Florida area. AMA Rescue has been contacted by a lady that has been breeding and showing her dogs. She can no longer care for them and is placing all. Some are going to other AMA breeders, but 4 females she would like to have AMA Rescue take and place in pet homes. They are all small and between the ages to 2 to 6. We would love to have foster homes for them, but will also consider anyone wanting to eventually adopt, but foster first. They would need to be spayed and rescue pays for that and then you pay the adoption fee. 
Here is a chance to get a nice fairly young female, if you live in that area or know some one that is interested. Home and reference checks will be done. 
if interested contact Judy Crowe 1-760-749-2270


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Edie, did I understand your post that some are being posted with breeders? Are they also being spayed?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I would love to but my husband would kill me. I will ask around.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Some of her dogs are co-owned and will go with that owner, is how I understand it. I dont think she has that many dogs anymore, but wanted the 4 girls to go to rescue.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

To Clarify, Rescue is only getting the 4 females surrendered to us. The other dogs are being taken by people that co-own them. We have no authority over the dogs not being surrendered to us.


----------



## Ava's Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

I would love to adopt one but I live in Kentucky.:huh:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification Edie, and for all of your hard work.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

all things happen in Florida, if it would close to me I would start to bother my hubby


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Edie, have you or can you post this on FB? I know some FB people that this would be good to share with.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Eddie I would so love to foster one of the girls. I just wish they were closer. So consider me if we could get her here to me. I want a normal maltese. LOL


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have asked my foster Gayle to post this on Facebook, since I am challenged in that area. We will leave no stone un-turned looking for help. 
Thanks Fran, but think transport will be the issue for you. Sorry.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie, I am in MN but am willing to travel and would be able to foster/adopt. Judy has my contact info. Let me know if you need my help.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Leanne, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

I want to foster/adopt one. We live in Utah though  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Leanne said:


> Edie, I am in MN but am willing to travel and would be able to foster/adopt. Judy has my contact info. Let me know if you need my help.


:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:Fingers and paws crossed for you! I'm in Virginia, but willing to help in any way that I can. If we need a transport chain to get the fluffs where they need to go, please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am in Atlanta right off I-85 and wold be happy to help. I don't think I could transport right now due to work. I could foster, but female must be spayed. I have 4lb (show hopeful-not neutered) and 5 lb maltese boys, fenced but never out alone. I could also be a stop over in the link.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the offers to foster. Sadly, transport is always the big issue in trying to get the rescues into foster homes. Last night it sounded from Judy's posts that things are under control and getting the girls moved now. Will keep you all updated, as I hear.
Again thanks for always being willing to help.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It looks like things are under control. I volunteered to foster/transport pups. Fortunately I haven't been needed. I am in contact with East Coast coordinator for AMAR, Jeananne. It looks like homes may have been found for the three girls that were picked up today. There are still two more that need to be picked up and need homes, so more help may be needed. I'll update when I get more news.


----------



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

any updates on this?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope these little ones find a perfect furever home!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Two of the girls are now in Northern California and are being spayed today.
My foster will get them this week and they will be up for adoption then. They are both darling little ones. I will share pics when I get them. 
We hope to place them in a home together.


----------

